# Balanced Motor question



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

When my motor was rebuilt it had the stock intake manfold on it. I was thinking about changing over to a aluminum edelbrock manifold. would that throw the balance all out of whack? I was under the impression when a motor is balanced weights are added to the crankshaft? Is that true or was i smoking way too much that day? Any help suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The balancing of the motor is to the rotating parts. The crank, rods and pistons are what are balanced. Just the parts that are spinning and trying to tear the bottom end apart.  So you can change the intakes, heads, cam and lifters, valve covers, carb, distributor etc and it will not effect the 'balanced assembly'. Hope this helps.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

the aluminum intake will not throw the balance off. if you have a 4 barrel get the performer rpm air gag. the hp and tq will go up. throttle response will go up. you car will be faster just because of the weight savings. if you have trips there are a few aftermarket triple intakes, can't remember at the moment. balance is done with the crank, rods and pistons. yes sometimes weight is added to the crank, but usally with pontiacs it is removed.


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, that was the answer I was hoping for. I was looking into the performer, I have read good things about those intakes. That is what i will endup going with.. Thanks again.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

the fuel/air mixture rotates thru the manifold.
how is that balanced?:lol:


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i would recommend the performer rpm with the edel.700 cfm carb.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I pretty much have a stock motor in mine and someone put a Torker II on it. Way to much for my car. You might ask the guys if this would work for you.

Jim


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advise Jim. Mine isn't stock, this is the one I was looking into:

Edelbrock 7156 - Edelbrock Performer RPM Intake Manifolds - summitracing.com

:cheers


----------

